# Laptop WiFi card transmit power



## AdmnPower

I've been working on setting up some long range WiFi equipment in recent days. I was looking around but couldn't really find any information on how much power your typical laptop wifi card has. I'm not sure exactly how the measurements work but I'm looking for something like a dBm rating. For example, my high power access point is connected to a outdoor high gain omni directional antenna and puts out 23dBm. (Apparently the FCC limits max power to 30dBm in the US) I have a bridge for a proprietary linux box that puts out 18dBm and another access point in client mode that puts out 23dBm. More or less I'm just looking to see how my laptops compare to these devices. Thanks for the help.


----------



## LA1

this is what you need, to be on the safe side get a 2watter
http://www.l-com.com/item.aspx?id=22138

I think most wireless cards and routers are in the range of 300mW or a 1/3 of a wat.

if you get one of the above be sure to get POE

I JUST NOTICED THEY ARE NO LONGER SELLING TO THE PUBLIC


----------



## AdmnPower

I did some research and it looks like you're 300mW is a little off. My high power access point which should put out more than your typical access point is 200mW. Apparently 23dBm converts to 200mW. I've heard that amps with over a certain power (like that 1watt one) are illegal in the US. That site confirms my suspicions.


----------



## LA1

I know I read that too... I found some for sale on ebay for half the price... 
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr..._nkw=1+watt+802.11g&_sacat=See-All-Categories

and they ship from GA...i AM BUYING ONE TOMORROW...The 4watt one transmits fo 20 miles. I wonder about receiving?

ok 200mw 300mw does not matter the point I was making is it is a 1/3 or 1/5 of a watt which is almost nothing.


----------



## AdmnPower

yeah, your problem there would be that you'd need one on the other end too. Thats the main problem with putting any high end antenna's on your access points or getting a high power access point. You're limited by the power of what ever laptop or hand held device you're using. If you have full signal strength it doesn't matter if your laptop can't talk back to the access point.


----------

